# Taking Kindle outside



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

So I'm wondering, since I have Wifi in my house....if i were to take my kindle outside, will I be able to use the web? how does this work?
can the kids still play with their apps if they are not home in the wifi spot?

TIA
Danielle


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pixeemom said:


> So I'm wondering, since I have Wifi in my house....if i were to take my kindle outside, will I be able to use the web? how does this work?
> can the kids still play with their apps if they are not home in the wifi spot?
> 
> TIA
> Danielle


That depends on how strong your wifi signal is - we can use our wifi outside, but the further we get from the source, the weaker the signal gets, so streaming gets a little iffy at times.

And they can play most games fine, as long as the game apps don't need to connect to the internet to play with others. Words with Friends, for example, requires connecting to the internet since you're playing with other people online.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Meemo said:


> That depends on how strong your wifi signal is - we can use our wifi outside, but the further we get from the source, the weaker the signal gets, so streaming gets a little iffy at times.
> 
> And they can play most games fine, as long as the game apps don't need to connect to the internet to play with others. Words with Friends, for example, requires connecting to the internet since you're playing with other people online.


that's what i figured, so i guess if you went to a free wifi place it might work....or if i was in someones house and they unlocked their wifi for me....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  I've used it at two or three places with free wifi.  And I used it at someone's house shortly after getting it (was doing a demo for a couple of friends who were interested).


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Yep. I've used it at two or three places with free wifi. And I used it at someone's house shortly after getting it (was doing a demo for a couple of friends who were interested).


thank you....sorta what i figured.....


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I run signal boasters to allow me to connect via a wireless network down to both of my garages , wood shop and my backyard observatory ..all of which are about 300 feet from  the house.. Streaming did slow down on the brief test I did from all 4 locations...in the summer I bet I will have to add another boaster to get a better signal  out by the pool...

When away from the house I tethered the Fire to my smartphone...a few times just for the heck of it... Worked just fine when I had a 4G connection but kind of frustrating SLOW with a 3G connection ... 

Bob G.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Bob327 said:


> I run signal boasters to allow me to connect via a wireless network down to both of my garages , wood shop and my backyard observatory ..all of which are about 300 feet from the house.. Streaming did slow down on the brief test I did from all 4 locations...in the summer I bet I will have to add another boaster to get a better signal out by the pool...
> .


What signal boosters are you using?


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

It has been several signal boasters but it has been years ..( like 5 or 6 years) since I purchased them. they are  Lynksys ones... purchased at best buy and were not expensive..

Bob G


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Bob.


----------

